# What's your theme song?



## Fyresale (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm sure y'know what I'm talking about here - the song that you feel describes you as best as a song can.

Imagine you had no way of describing your personality to me, other than providing me with one song. What would you choose?
Don't let your theme be dependent on lyrics alone (if it has any); also consider the beat, tone, and overall mood of the music.

I can picture mine as "It Starts" by Alex Metric. Think it might sum me up pretty well.

[video=youtube;lRb5Cgy86YM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRb5Cgy86YM[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Jul 26, 2014)

Am I doin' it?

[video=youtube;uhN9eLsn4gw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhN9eLsn4gw[/video]


----------



## Lucius_Felix (Jul 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;81fIcheCRyk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81fIcheCRyk[/video]


I am so kewl.


----------



## Ayattar (Jul 26, 2014)

Hmm... But it should be more like I _despise_ everyone myself included.

[video=youtube;_bzQOKQAnBc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bzQOKQAnBc[/video]


----------



## Feste (Jul 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;Ogg2RbPypug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ogg2RbPypug[/video]

I dunno, a bit melodramatic, but it was this or "Creep".


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't know if this songs defines me, but it certainly keeps me alive. The thing is only 1 song is not enough to define me, I would need to post a fucking lot
[video=youtube_share;EElaqhquY00]http://youtu.be/EElaqhquY00[/video]
Embrace this moment, remember, we are eternal.
_all this pain is an illusion._


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2014)

Weird, moody, persistent, somewhat dark
[video=youtube;-HJBBlohdII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HJBBlohdII[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 26, 2014)

This, by a long shot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys1rRnG6vzM

Hear me now, Words I vow, no fucking regrets
Fuck these chains, no Goddamn slave, I will be different
I'll stand here defiantly, my middle finger raised,
FUCK YOUR PREJUDICE!!!


----------



## Kocyra (Jul 26, 2014)

I have to do it!

[video=youtube;Iof5pRAIZmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iof5pRAIZmw[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 26, 2014)

Fuck it I give up, every single goddamn time I try to post a youtube video it never fucking works. They used to, but since the last system update half this shit stopped working on my tablet. 

Anyway, Whiskey by Guttermouth.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qEXQFA01cY


----------



## Demensa (Jul 26, 2014)

There's a whole bunch that I'd consider personal theme songs.  They tend to be pretty aligned with favourite songs.
[video=youtube;DXafRKe9klA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXafRKe9klA[/video]

This would be one of them.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 27, 2014)

So, Fyresale, you consider yourself the radical type? Interesting. Hope something good comes of that.

Anyways, I've always taken this song rather personally. I've probably listened to it hundreds of times, and just about every verse is some kind of mantra about how you can't give up. I've taken it to heart.
[video=youtube;BfOdWSiyWoc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfOdWSiyWoc[/video]


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;S6LL5iA6y9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6LL5iA6y9o[/video]


----------



## Silvak (Jul 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;2akO3QbGbbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2akO3QbGbbc[/video]

I feel this one fits me pretty well.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;0rLp-_yBGWg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rLp-_yBGWg[/video]

I think Hewge has us all beat. I don't see how anyone could possibly top his theme song.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 30, 2014)

This one 

I think the lyrics suit me perfectly enough, and the overall energy of the song fits who I am, I guess.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 2, 2014)

"Black Masks and gasoline" by Rise Against or "Until the end" by Breaking Benjamin,

Mobile is a bitch so I'll just update with links later


----------



## King Dead (Aug 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;r-y7J3aBJAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-y7J3aBJAU#t=40s[/video]


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm gonna say "What's Up People?!" by Maximum The Hormone.
The sheer insanity of it and the often-misheard lyrics suit me, someone who is "As Cuckoo As A Clock". http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NbbS8Wdmlrk


----------



## Conker (Aug 18, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfnAOcBirAs

/wrists

:V

...


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine would probably be Sweet Pain by Blues Traveler:

*"Sweet Pain"

*If Cyrano de Bergerac 
Fell prey to the blades of fifty men 
With a heart and a sword he'd drive them back 
Perchance to see Roxanne's eyes light up the sky again 
And when beauty kind and full of grace 
Again denied the beast her hand 
The beast he turned and hid his face 
And tried with all his might and magic to understand 

And once upon a time 
You know, I used to wonder why 
You know, no one should need to cry 
In pain of a heart forbade to fly 
But you learn to say goodbye 
As you whisper beneath a sigh 

Sweet pain 
Can't you plainly see? 
Sweet pain 
You know it matters to me 
Sweet pain 
Won't you make me feel at home? 
Sweet pain 
Don't you dare leave me alone 

Sometimes a life that seems hard to take 
Is soothed for a while by an old friend 
Leaving a bad need in its wake 
Sad how some friendships never ever seem to end 
Never end
Well all of my heroes up and died 
Songs and a dream are left for me 
What did them in? Not suicide 
Just a lengthy friendship and a dream of how it could be 
And isn't it a crime? 

Was it more than they could bear? 
You know they did not even care 
At all and they might have something there 
But I'm here and I don't see where 
All I hear is their silent prayer 

Sweet pain 
Is it so terribly wrong? 
Sweet pain 
To want to come along 
Sweet pain 
Won't you make me smile? 
Sweet pain 
If only for a while 

Can you feel what I can feel? 
So we can establish that the pain is real 
Don't be afraid and I'll do the same for you 
And we'll just hang on and we'll make it, make it through 
There's got to be a reason it works out this way 
And there's something deep inside me 
That makes me have to play 
For you 
For you 

In no position to give advice 
My heart, it spoke and I wrote it down 
And you know every wisdom has its price 
My head up in the stars 
And my feet planted firmly on the ground 
When will I embrace this life I see? 
I've been wondering for so long 
Thinking back the truth may be 
I've been unaware but I've been living it all along 

And it didn't cost a dime 
And it did not come for free 
It just would not let me be 
But it never conquered me 
Just a doorway and a key 
And I think that we both agree 

Sweet pain 
Is sometimes what you need 
Sweet pain 
It allows the blood to bleed 
Sweet pain 
From the moment of your birth 
Sweet pain 
You know it keeps you here on Earth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5_hPQHuElk


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;IxW0n5Fe5CY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxW0n5Fe5CY[/video]


----------

